# Infusion and hydration



## erjones147 (Jul 2, 2014)

My first time coding for an infusion and need help checking my codes. An office visit was done at the 213 level before the Tx

Pt had abnormally high blood sugars in a known 250.02 per fingerstick and urine dip, plus the patient had an infected wound

1425-1500   saline only
1500-1515   saline and insulin (Novolin)
1515-1545   saline and Rocephin, 1 gram. The word "piggyback" was used in  the original note
1545-1610   saline only

here's what I have come up with:

99213-25
82962
81003-QW
96365-59
96367
96360
96361
J0696 x4 (1 gram was given)
J1815 x1 (7 units were given)

TIA


----------



## ajeter (Jul 2, 2014)

*Amy*

you can't bill 2 initials.

96365 is correct for the Rocephin
96375 would be the Novolin (it has to run > than 15 to be considered an infusion)
and the Saline.. were you using it for hydration or just to flush the iv line pre/post infusions? if NOT hydration you cannot bill for that at all.


----------



## erjones147 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'll check with the provider as to whether the saline was just a flush

Did I put my mod -59 in the right place?


----------



## ramirez505 (Jul 18, 2014)

*infusion and injection*

I would go ahead and charge for the first hour of hydration ( 90761 ). High blood glucose levels lead to decreased hydration.


----------

